# Armada DVD question



## mingding (Feb 7, 2005)

We purchased a 04 Armada that came with the flip down screen, but no DVD Player. Does anyone have a link or information on what DVD player to purchase and installation instructions? 

Thanks


----------



## ockevin (Oct 18, 2005)

Alot of people use the Myron And Davis Screen. It fits right into the storage pocket where there would be a screen if you ordered that model. As far as DVD player s go alot of poeple on clubarmada.com use the Blaupunk model.

Good Luck.


----------



## ockevin (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is a link to the Myron and davis unit:

Myron and Davis screen for Armada


----------

